# Acer Aspire 1304LC



## obaran (4. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

kennt einer von Euch dieses Notebook?
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich es mir zulegen soll.
Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung (positive wie auch negative)?

Oder kann mir jemand einen anderen Tipp geben?

Für ein Feedback bin ich dankbar, Oli


----------



## Morillo (4. Februar 2003)

Schau halt mal bei dooyou ? Da sind doch Käuferbewertungen...


----------



## obaran (4. Februar 2003)

mhh hab ich grad mal gemacht, aber da führen die das nicht.

Außerdem hätte ich auch ganz gerne persönliche Erfahrungen zu diesem Notebook.

oli


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Februar 2003)

Ich wollte mir das mal holen, habs mir auch angesehen und kann sagen: Lass es lieber. Das Teil wird oben links über der Tastatur (da wo wie CPU liegt) ziemlich heiss... Der Verkäufer meinte zwar, ich sollte froh sein, dass die Wärme nach aussen abgeleitet wird, und nicht nach innen - aber ich brauch keine Fingerheizung. 
Aber ich hab das auch nur mal ein paar Minuten benutzt, ist halt mein erster Eindruck... Mit meinem 1403LC bin ich aber super zufrieden.


----------



## obaran (5. Februar 2003)

mhh aber der preis is ja schon recht heftig für das ding


----------



## obaran (5. Februar 2003)

mhh hat denn sonst keiner von euch noch irgendwelche erfahrungen mit dem Notebook gemacht?


----------



## aquila (7. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Ja ich, als ich würde wenn ich Geld habe das auf jeden Fall kaufen kann einiges und habe nie Probleme damit gehabt... Das einzige was mir an diesem Laptop nicht gefällt ist das er einen AMD Prozessor hat... aber naja das ist eine ewige Geschmackssache! :-D

Ein anderes wäre vielleicht noch:

-----
TravelMate 427LC

Intel® Pentium® 4 Prozessor 2.5GHz, 15.0" XGA TFT Display, 40GB HDD, 512MB DDR, 56Kbps Modem, 10/100 LAN Adapter, DVD/CDRW-Combo, Li-Ion Batterie, Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional & Microsoft® Windows® 2000 Dual Boot

-----


und von dem weiß ich auch noch das es ein super Laptop ist....

-----

TravelMate 636LC - Dual

Mobile Intel® Pentium® 4 Prozessor-M 2.0GHz, 15.0" SXGA TFT Display, 40GB HDD, 512MB DDR, 56Kbps Modem, 10/100 LAN Adapter, DVD/CDRW-Combo, SmartCard Leser, Li-Ion Batterie, Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional & Microsoft® Windows® 2000

-----

Frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht nach dem Preis hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut....


Hab mit diesen 2 Erfahrung gemacht und das sicher nur positiv... Brauchst dir glaub ich keine sorgen machen eines von diesen Laptops bringts sicher... kommt ja aber auch immmer drauf an was du damit machen willst ?  

Ok dann... :-D


----------



## obaran (7. Februar 2003)

ja das mit AMD hast ja recht 

Aber Danke für das Feedback.

Oli


----------

